# HAMMER



## Chester (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, this is a simple hammer i made, the reason it is hollow,  i was gong to make it a impack hammer, thanks chester  ps under general machine quistion i have picture of a ball turing tool i made.


----------



## weeble (Mar 9, 2013)

You could fill the hollow with shot and make it a dead blow.  Nice work!


----------



## Chester (Mar 9, 2013)

The handle and head is aluminum, the screw is steel and three types of ends; brass, aluminum and plastic. I was thinking about putting shots inside for a dead blow,(I called it a impact?), but havn't try it. It has become a very useful hammer for me, glad I made it. First time threading plastic and found it to be the hardest, could not see the cutting of thread, the plastic didn't break off. Chester


----------

